# Tampa Fishing



## Fuuzzee (Feb 7, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Hello ladies and gents. I?m a big time viewer of the forums but due to my lack of time to get out on the water, hardly ever have anything good to report. So it is with great enthusiasm that I can finally contribute to the site.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Having the opportunity to finally take some time off and get down to my stomping grounds in <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Clearwater</st1lace></st1:City>, I've been making up for my recent fishing drought. Sunday was spent with my brother and good friend fishing the flats. After a slow start in the morning, we tried a couple of our old spots and boated two gators on a first cast double hook up. We boated some rat reds and plenty of well sized trout. We also hooked our fair share of fun ladyfish and wide variety of other flats species to include a glorious trash can slam. No luck with the snook this weekend but doing some dock lights tomorrow night. Will bring the camera this time and hopefully some good reports.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Oh yeah, had the most success with live shrimp (and after our six dozen got eaten) had plenty of success working the 27 MirroLure and DOA shrimp.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Fuuzzee


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

sounds like a great time. thanks for the report.


----------

